Ask HN: What is one app you can't live without? - avadhoot
======
mattbgates
I live and breathe LoseIt! ([http://www.loseit.com](http://www.loseit.com))

I've been logging my caloric intake since 2009. Logging my food keeps me
accountable for what I eat and forces me not to eat so mindlessly and without
knowing what I put into my body. While I don't usually go back 3 months from
now to figure out what I ate or whatever, in the long run, I am able to use
the long-term data to understand my eating habits vs. my weight and BMI.

------
keehun
1Password (or other password managers)

~~~
rbcgerard
+1

------
pattrn
My own app! Responding to user feedback and hearing from people who like it
reminds me that I've helped at least one person. It provides just enough
sanity.

------
AznHisoka
Gmail and Google Maps. Everything else is cheesecake (not even a vitamin)

------
mikiem
ssh and a web browser. I know that's two.

------
avadhoot
I can't live without slack for sure.

------
MichaelBurge
tmux is pretty handy for keeping a long-running session open on a server for
development work.

